# My new Necklace to match my dress. What do you think? Photo attached.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I found a necklace the girl in the jewellery shop of Lovisa picked out the necklace for me she said it would suit it really well.... I thought i'd try it on this afternoon i may have to shorten the necklace i just put it up a bit higher off the dress.... What do you all think? Ill get a better photo on the night. Please excuse my messy hair i have to wash it. The second photo is showing you my new ear rings.

My new Necklace.


My new ear rings.




Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Lyn that necklace is absolutely beautiful.I think it would go great with the dress.when you go out,have a wonderful and fantastic time my friend.blessings always.:green pied:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

shanebudgie said:


> Lyn that necklace is absolutely beautiful.I think it would go great with the dress.when you go out,have a wonderful and fantastic time my friend.blessings always.:green pied:


Thank you Shane my friend.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Niamhf said:


> Beautiful


Thank you Niamhf.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

The necklace looks very nice,Lyn!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

nuxi said:


> The necklace looks very nice,Lyn!


Thank you Gabby I have never worn a necklace like this one before... Guess it will go with everything.


----------



## odannysgirl (Mar 23, 2016)

I think it is a lovely piece of jewelry that adds a nice splash of color, with the red and turquoise, to the outfit. Enjoy your evening out.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

odannysgirl said:


> I think it is a lovely piece of jewelry that adds a nice splash of color, with the red and turquoise, to the outfit. Enjoy your evening out.


Thank you Shelly my evening is in a few weeks time. I bought the necklace today there was only one left so I got it.


----------



## lindav (Jan 28, 2016)

Very attractive on you!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

The new necklace looks great and it certainly complements your outfit! :thumbsup:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

aluz said:


> The new necklace looks great and it certainly complements your outfit! :thumbsup:


Thank you Ana. I thought so to so sis the shop owner. She picked it out and said it would. match well....



lindav said:


> Very attractive on you!


Thank you Linda glad you liked it...l


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Lyn, 

What a great centrepiece for your outfit! I love the bold pattern, it looks lovely on you  

I hope you enjoy your night out--looks like you'll be th star of the night with that gorgeous outfit! :hug:


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks lovely Lyn. It's like something an Egyptian Queen would wear.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> Looks lovely Lyn. It's like something an Egyptian Queen would wear.


Thank you it does look like an Egyptian necklace...



StarlingWings said:


> Lyn,
> 
> What a great centrepiece for your outfit! I love the bold pattern, it looks lovely on you
> 
> I hope you enjoy your night out--looks like you'll be th star of the night with that gorgeous outfit! :hug:


Thank you Gi Gi..


----------



## DamonsMaster (Jan 7, 2012)

Lyn, that beautiful necklace along with the earrings really complete the outfit and give it that extra bit of colour.You look simply stunning. I know you will have a wonderful evening out and you must be looking forward to it. I'm so glad you got the necklace. it is so disappointing if you wait and then go back to the store and find out that it has been sold.I'll look forward to hearing how your night out goes in a couple of weeks.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

DamonsMaster said:


> Lyn, that beautiful necklace along with the earrings really complete the outfit and give it that extra bit of colour.You look simply stunning. I know you will have a wonderful evening out and you must be looking forward to it. I'm so glad you got the necklace. it is so disappointing if you wait and then go back to the store and find out that it has been sold.I'll look forward to hearing how your night out goes in a couple of weeks.


Thank you Janna... I'll be sire to tell you all about the night on the 7th of April...


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful ! It looks so good on you ! It is really unique ! Have a lovely night !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

damag said:


> Absolutely beautiful ! It looks so good on you ! It is really unique ! Have a lovely night !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you... I can't wait to see it in the night light at the function.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Lyn, the necklace is a perfect complement to the dress, and you wear it well . I like the colors in it, the red and black with the dress.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

RavensGryf said:


> Lyn, the necklace is a perfect complement to the dress, and you wear it well . I like the colors in it, the red and black with the dress.


Thank you Julie. The big beads are Navy Blue it does go really well with the dress. Doesn't it.


----------

